# X Men: The Final Era



## chulance (Mar 16, 2010)

OOC THREAD


* Universal Rules:*
*No Spamming:*Every post should be at least a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* << simple.
*No OOC Convo:*Us the OOC thread for that.
*Be Nice:*We don't need people being mean to one another this is a friendly RP.

*Specific Rules*

1. Canons- The only canons that will be involved in this roleplay at this point and time are the remaining members of the Brotherhood. They are NPC's and very few are still living, and many will probably die within the early stages of the roleplay. If I need anyone to place canons, then it will be a first come-first serve situation. I have not forgotten Spiderman, Fantastic Four, Hulk, X Force, Avengers, and all of them..but for now don't mention them.

2. Brotherhood- Pietro and the rest are under ground, there might be a few OC's, but these will be people who have a grip on their abilities. Meaning no omega or alpha OC's are allowed

3.This is an international roleplay you can start off anywhere, just no MRD is international as well. Always post the location of your characters. For example Atlanta, Georgia. Or Atlanta, Georgia: *Insert random high school*.

4. Powers: people who have Omega level powers will progress very slowly, and Alpha will progress a bit slow as well. Level's below said two, move at a normal progress. Also I want all our characters to be new generation characters, meaning there abilities are JUST manifesting, no experienced people..I MIGHT allow an experienced mutant who's an NPC

5. Character: In this roleplay you can play multiple characters be sure to keep up with all of them. 

6. God modding/Power Playing - It's really bad, but yeah. This is XM, for now with Alpha's and Omega's progressing slowly, so we should be safe.

7. Humans- You can play humans as well as Mutants. Think about it controlling a MRD unit, killing mutants, ect. You can also play a politician, or someone involved in the military. You can even play Wold leaders like the President.

8. NPC's: We can all have NPC's, but some NPC's only me, and the Co-Gm Evil Moogle control.

9. NO MAGIC or COSMIC ENERGIES- I mean it, I better not see any magic or cosmic energies, for now it's ONLY powers. For now other species are banned such as Atlanteon's, however they may come into play later.

10. Have Fun-This is the most important rule. XD


----------

